# Teachers please help!



## Minky33 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi there!
If you are from the uk and have managed to get a job teaching in a secondary school in Australia - could you give me some pointers to get started?
Any advice appreciated! Did you temp first, go rural, join an agency etc etc
Many thanks


----------



## poocho (Sep 23, 2013)

Hey, I am in the same boat as u and asking the same questions! Do I supply first or just straight up apply for jobs? Will I be able to get supply work? What agencies are best to sign up with? What will be expected? Let me know if u hear anything? Thanks


----------



## Minky33 (Sep 11, 2013)

*Having no luck!*



poocho said:


> Hey, I am in the same boat as u and asking the same questions! Do I supply first or just straight up apply for jobs? Will I be able to get supply work? What agencies are best to sign up with? What will be expected? Let me know if u hear anything? Thanks


Hi there, basically having no luck whatsoever. I have joined so many different forums to ask the same question and not had one reply! Which amazes me. Are there no English teachers on here that now teach in Australia? A friend at school has a contact in an Australian school so going to email them. Don't hold your breath!!


----------



## scattley (Jan 26, 2010)

I know a couple of UK teachers who are working in South Australia - they got jobs in the Riverland region (300km north of Adelaide)...said it was easy if you were not looking in the cities.


----------

